# seeds or pellets , which do you feed your birds?



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I feed my budgies seeds, but would love to get them on pellets. As for my love bird I feed him Zupreem fruit blend pellets. What is your opinion about feeding pellets or seeds?


----------



## 3333 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pellets all the way for me. Although I tend to feed my macaw sunflower seeds as treats. I think pellets give a much better nutrition for a bird. It is seen as a bit un-natural and it can be hard to get the bird used to them, but I think pellets are the best.


----------



## CRAZY4PETS (Jan 11, 2009)

I think pellets will give them more of waht they need.:yikes:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

3333 said:


> Pellets all the way for me. Although I tend to feed my macaw sunflower seeds as treats. I think pellets give a much better nutrition for a bird. It is seen as a bit un-natural and it can be hard to get the bird used to them, but I think pellets are the best.





CRAZY4PETS said:


> I think pellets will give them more of waht they need.:yikes:


Thank you, because that was what exactly what I had in mind. I am now trying to start my budgies that I had adopted on to a pellet diet but failing big time, but I won't give up!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry guys, I really don't think pellets are the way to go personally.

They are full of chemicals and can cause behavourial problems like feather plucking, especially in larger birds.

You can't beat a good tidy mix for the larger birds, or even a mix especially available for that type of parrot etc, obvioulsy budgie seed for your budgie and then on top of this a good mix of fresh daily food.

Pellets can be the equivalent to giving your kids sweets.

My budgies love corn on the cob, fresh spinach. Grated carrot mixed with a hard boilded etc, shell included is extremely good for them also don't forget the sprouted mix.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Freebird said:


> Sorry guys, I really don't think pellets are the way to go personally.
> 
> They are full of chemicals and can cause behavourial problems like feather plucking, especially in larger birds.
> 
> ...


I guess like with every food just like with humans some may have allergies to it. But I do have a friend with 30 birds, four that are macaws and Hyacin macaw, and a grey and then some,lol. Also he is a bird club vice president and swears up and down of just how good pellets and fresh veggies/fruit are for birds. hugs!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pugsley Adams said:


> I guess like with every food just like with humans some may have allergies to it.* But I do have a friend with 30 birds, four that are macaws and Hyacin macaw, and a grey and then some,lol.* Also he is a bird club vice president and swears up and down of just how good pellets and fresh veggies/fruit are for birds.* hugs![/QUOTE
> 
> I agree 110% pellets are great.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> pugsley Adams said:
> 
> 
> > I guess like with every food just like with humans some may have allergies to it.* But I do have a friend with 30 birds, four that are macaws and Hyacin macaw, and a grey and then some,lol.* Also he is a bird club vice president and swears up and down of just how good pellets and fresh veggies/fruit are for birds.* hugs![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jez (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a Harlequin Macaw, and she eats pellets.

Pellets give a better diet, birds on seeds tend to fill up on their favorite seed giving them an unbalanced diet. They also tend to shovel seed out of their bowls to search for their favourites leading to waste.


----------

